# Our New King Size Bed & Duvet Cover!



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Earlier this week we got our new king size bed, mattress and duvet cover! Here are some pics. We bought some green curtains that matched part of the flowers, but once we got them home we realized they are more blue-green thru the daylight so we need to take them back and find some other ones. We also need a nice big picture for above the bed. I was thinking a landscape, but haven't started looking yet. Our bathroom has green in it so they coordinate!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh the whole setup is beautiful! i love the green. =]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW Julie, it's beautiful!!
Looks wonderful :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Love, Love, LOVE your choice of colours! Beautiful!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Soooooooo pretty Julie!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is all so beautiful. I really like the bed.

Linda


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

It looks beautiful and comfy!!! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Jan 1 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697204


> Earlier this week we got our new king size bed, mattress and duvet cover! Here are some pics. We bought some green curtains that matched part of the flowers, but once we got them home we realized they are more blue-green thru the daylight so we need to take them back and find some other ones. We also need a nice big picture for above the bed. I was thinking a landscape, but haven't started looking yet. Our bathroom has green in it so they coordinate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks beautiful! Very pretty colors of green. And, the design is pretty.

The landscaping picture sounds lovely for above the bed.

Sweet dreams!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I love it! Very elegant!!! :aktion033: 

My only suggestion is I think it could possibly use larger lamps. I played around with my very crude editing program just to give you an idea of what it might look like. You may not like it but thought I'd throw it out there....

[attachment=46349:IMG_2346_a.jpg]


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

ooooo i like!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice! We recently bought ourself a king size plush pillow top bed and it's awesome!  The only problem is when we went on vacation recently and stayed at a top of the line Marriot, even their beds hurt my back. Ours is so plush, others can not compare. I didn't sleep for the entire vacation, but when I got home, I slept like a baby


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I think it looks fabulous, Jules! You did an awesome job.....


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

You did a beautiful job. It looks beautiful. A nice floral picture above the bed with plenty of green in it would really complement the room.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I vote for a king size bed......I have had one for years and years. Updated the mattress to pillowtop and it sleeps so great.. Love your bed and the duvet and pillows!!!! Yes, taller lamps are in order down the road to balance out the hugh bed but everything takes time and you have invested in something for a lifetime!!!! Great Julie!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the duvet cover... so simple yet beautiful!! Makes me want to update my bedroom...lol.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

your new bed and duvet cover are lovely :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Very pretty!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jan 2 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697428


> Very nice! We recently bought ourself a king size plush pillow top bed and it's awesome!  The only problem is when we went on vacation recently and stayed at a top of the line Marriot, even their beds hurt my back. Ours is so plush, others can not compare. I didn't sleep for the entire vacation, but when I got home, I slept like a baby [/B]



Have you ever stayed at a Westin? Their beds are to die for! They actually sell the mattress, linens and pillows on their site!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I love that bed set. The colors are beautiful and simple on the cover.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

That is really pretty!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Very pretty. I love the duvet and pillows.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That is BEAUTIFUL!!! I REALLY like it!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i had to look up duvet :brownbag: looks great, congrats


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 2 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697660


> QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jan 2 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697428





> Very nice! We recently bought ourself a king size plush pillow top bed and it's awesome!  The only problem is when we went on vacation recently and stayed at a top of the line Marriot, even their beds hurt my back. Ours is so plush, others can not compare. I didn't sleep for the entire vacation, but when I got home, I slept like a baby [/B]



Have you ever stayed at a Westin? Their beds are to die for! They actually sell the mattress, linens and pillows on their site!
[/B][/QUOTE]
No I need to perhaps  I still don't know if it could be quite as good as ours. We went a little overboard with ours and went top of the line and It is TDF!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 2 2009, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697870


> i had to look up duvet :brownbag: looks great, congrats[/B]



That's ok Joe...me too... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :brownbag: and that's especially bad since I'm a girl!

It is a very nice color and pattern though. I love it!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Jan 2 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697660


> QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Jan 2 2009, 08:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=697428





> Very nice! We recently bought ourself a king size plush pillow top bed and it's awesome!  The only problem is when we went on vacation recently and stayed at a top of the line Marriot, even their beds hurt my back. Ours is so plush, others can not compare. I didn't sleep for the entire vacation, but when I got home, I slept like a baby [/B]



Have you ever stayed at a Westin? Their beds are to die for! They actually sell the mattress, linens and pillows on their site!
[/B][/QUOTE]

The sales guy told us our mattress (Simmons Beautyrest pillowtop) is the same mattress that they have at the Westin hotels. It is sooooo comfy! And there's so much room for T&T to sleep with us


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

That looks really nice, I love the doona cover.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

wow... very unique! very very beautiful :thumbsup:


----------

